# هل تستطيع المرأة تغيير طباع الرجل؟؟؟



## happy angel (16 يونيو 2009)

*تغيير طباع الرجل فن لا تقدر عليه الا المرأة

يخطىء الزوج الذى يعتقد أن بامكانه تغيير عادات زوجته بين ليلة وأخرى ، كذلك تخطىء الزوجة التى تعتقد انها بضغطها والحاحها الشديدين تستطيع اعادة تشكيل الزوج وتغيير عاداته التى تراها سلبية فى وقت قصير .........

فالعلاقة الزوجية تفاعل حر طويل الأمد قائم على التاثير والتاثر ، واذا كنت تشكين من عادات زوجك السيئة ، فليس امامك الا اتباع مهاراتك وذكائك وحكمتك لتغيير طباعه ، وستنجحين حتما ، ولكن بالتقسيط الممل .. والوصفة كما يلى :

قليل من الحب ، مع شىء من سعة الصدر ، ومقدار من الصبر والاحتمال .. امزجى كل ذلك فى اطار الحوار الهادىء الذى يراعى ما نشا عليه الرجل من مفاهيم موروثة وعادات سلوكية .. وستحصلين على ما تريدين .. ابحثى عن نقاط الاتفاق بينك وبينه ، تجاهلى نقاط الاختلاف ثم غيرى .. قدر الامكان .. عاداتك السلبية التى يرفضها حتى يشعر بحبك له وبانك تضحين من اجله ، لعل ذلك يشكل حافزا له لكى يغير من عاداته السيئة فى نظرك ..

لا تتذمرى ، ولا تقلقى فبقدر توافر المشكلات ثمة حلول لا حصر لها ، المهم أن تستخدمى مواهبك فى ابتكار وسائل التاقلم وطرق ايجاد الحلول .. وحاولى أن تتعرفى على أسباب العادات التى ترينها سيئة فى زوجك ، من أجل ان تساعدية على التخلص منها .

تغيير الذات اذا هى المدخل لتغيير الاخر ولكن لماذ يتوجب على المرأة أن تكون دائما هى الطرف البادىء بالتغيير الذاتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## وليم تل (16 يونيو 2009)

> تغيير الذات اذا هى المدخل لتغيير الاخر ولكن لماذ يتوجب على المرأة أن تكون دائما هى الطرف البادىء بالتغيير الذاتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



بالقطع هابى
عندما نحاول ان نغير الاخر فلابد ان نتغير داخليا اولا
وفى الحياة الاسرية السليمة لا فرق بين رجل وانثى
فى اى منهم يكون البادىء بالتغيير خاصة وفى الغالب تربى كل منهما فى مناخ بيئى مختلف
ومن هنا تقع مشاكل ما بعد شهر العسل حيث لكل منهما وفى الغالب طباع مختلفة
وبالتفاهم والحب يستطيعا بمساعدة بعضهما احداث ذلك التغيير دون النظر فى من يكون البادىء
وشكرا على موضوعك الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## المتميزة (16 يونيو 2009)

*قليل من الحب ، مع شىء من سعة الصدر ، ومقدار من الصبر والاحتمال .. امزجى كل ذلك فى اطار الحوار الهادىء الذى يراعى ما نشا عليه الرجل من مفاهيم موروثة وعادات سلوكية .. وستحصلين على ما تريدين


فعلا رائع يا رب انا بدعي ابقى زي كدة وميرسي ليكي عالموضوع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل هابى  

ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

بالمحبة ننقل الجبل من مكان لمكان

شكرا  يا هابي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع هابى
> عندما نحاول ان نغير الاخر فلابد ان نتغير داخليا اولا
> وفى الحياة الاسرية السليمة لا فرق بين رجل وانثى
> فى اى منهم يكون البادىء بالتغيير خاصة وفى الغالب تربى كل منهما فى مناخ بيئى مختلف
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

المتميزة قال:


> *قليل من الحب ، مع شىء من سعة الصدر ، ومقدار من الصبر والاحتمال .. امزجى كل ذلك فى اطار الحوار الهادىء الذى يراعى ما نشا عليه الرجل من مفاهيم موروثة وعادات سلوكية .. وستحصلين على ما تريدين
> 
> 
> فعلا رائع يا رب انا بدعي ابقى زي كدة وميرسي ليكي عالموضوع ​*


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل هابى
> 
> ميرررررسى ليكى على الموضوع
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (1 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بالمحبة ننقل الجبل من مكان لمكان
> 
> شكرا  يا هابي
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2009)

موضوعاتك مميزه شكرااااااا


----------



## just member (18 يوليو 2009)




----------



## happy angel (7 أبريل 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## happy angel (7 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوعاتك مميزه شكرااااااا


----------



## happy angel (7 أبريل 2010)

just member قال:


>


----------



## *koki* (7 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

*koki* قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> على الموضوع الجميل ده


----------

